# Trailer hitch BBQ pit-wanted



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I recently bought this '83 Jeep and would like to buy a trailer hitch style BBQ pit. Anybody out there done this and where did you get it and what sytle of pit. Pics would be appreciated.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Here's one a friend built for me send me a PM for his number.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=299436

David


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.gatorpit.net/pits.htm

These guys have a few on their website.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

The Bubba Keg has that attachment.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you want a smoker or a grill? This was made by Pitmaker in Houston of 59 North and the beltway


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the gatorpit tailgate smoker with side firebox and cargo carrier. At 200 lbs or so, it's pretty heavy for my lifted Cherokee, tho it's great on my pickup. Some of the Academy grills can be had with receiver mounts. Best of luck!


----------

